# Tomato Scent



## BattleGnome (Feb 25, 2017)

Somehow I have it in my head that I _need_ to make a BLT soap. I was looking through my FO box yesterday and realized I have lettuce FO from BB and WSP bacon flavor oil (gotta double check usage but I know bacon has become very common in recent years). 

Does anyone have a source for a true tomato scent? Ideally I want a fresh from the garden scent but every description is going to tell me how "fresh" it smells.


----------



## bumbleklutz (Feb 25, 2017)

I don't have any suggestions for a tomato scent, but I have to say I love this idea.  The whole concept of BLT soap makes me  , and I don't even eat bacon.


----------



## cmzaha (Feb 25, 2017)

BattleGnome said:


> Somehow I have it in my head that I _need_ to make a BLT soap. I was looking through my FO box yesterday and realized I have lettuce FO from BB and WSP bacon flavor oil (gotta double check usage but I know bacon has become very common in recent years).
> 
> Does anyone have a source for a true tomato scent? Ideally I want a fresh from the garden scent but every description is going to tell me how "fresh" it smells.


How soon are you going to make your soap? I have a Garden Tomato fo I could share. It smells more like the vine rather than a ripe tomato. Let me know if you want some and how much you need. It is from WSP


----------



## Nao (Feb 25, 2017)

Hermitage has an tomato leaf... Can remember if it was an eo or absolute, that smells very true to the plant. Don't know how usefull that would be for you thought.


----------



## penelopejane (Feb 25, 2017)

Not just one crazy person but 4! 

Walks away muttering...


----------



## snappyllama (Feb 25, 2017)

Other than the bacon, I love the fragrance concept for a gardener's hand wash bar - especially if it had some scrubby bits in it! I like cranberry or poppy seeds after they've been crushed up a bit to make them a little more mild.

so make that five!


----------



## earlene (Feb 25, 2017)

Just don't give it to any pregnant women. 

When I was in my 20's I loved bacon.  Never ate is as a kid, discovered it when I got married because my husband at-the-time ate a pound of it every weekend.  But when I got pregnant, it made me so sick just to smell bacon, I couldn't have it anywhere near me in any form.


----------



## BattleGnome (Feb 25, 2017)

cmzaha said:


> How soon are you going to make your soap? I have a Garden Tomato fo I could share. It smells more like the vine rather than a ripe tomato. Let me know if you want some and how much you need. It is from WSP



Thank you for the offer but this soap will be in the conception phase for a while. Among other things, I am very low on lye. I should have enough for 2-4 lbs of soap but I have nearly 20 fragrances to downsize (aka use up for space reasons). 

The issue (possibly) is that most scents tend to be tomato plant, not tomato fruit/veggie. This also might end up a m&p project, my bacon scent may not work with cp (irrelevant at the moment but still something I'm debating)


----------



## cmzaha (Feb 25, 2017)

BattleGnome said:


> Thank you for the offer but this soap will be in the conception phase for a while. Among other things, I am very low on lye. I should have enough for 2-4 lbs of soap but I have nearly 20 fragrances to downsize (aka use up for space reasons).
> 
> The issue (possibly) is that most scents tend to be tomato plant, not tomato fruit/veggie. This also might end up a m&p project, my bacon scent may not work with cp (irrelevant at the moment but still something I'm debating)


Any tomato I have tried has been the plant not the veggie. I have bacon fo which it sticks very well in cp. The lettuce from B&B does not stick well in my opinion. LOL, I happen to have BLT fo's on the shelf

@Earlene, I was like that with pork chops which my husband loves and stil does, but I got so sick from cooking them one when pregnant I still cannot really eat a pork chop. This is after 42 years which is the age of my daughter I was carrying at the time. What a brat she was and still is


----------



## BattleGnome (Mar 4, 2017)

Noting here, I found a BLT scent from saveonscents. It is a possibility if anyone searches here at a later date.


----------



## SunRiseArts (Mar 4, 2017)

OMG Sounds amazing in my world too.  Not sure about the bacon though, but I just watch a video on soap making yesterday, and it was "bacon" soap.  She said the guys in her office love them.


----------



## Stacyspy (Mar 4, 2017)

WSP has both a fresh tomato and a Farmer's Market tomato. One of my people's favorite is bar with a fresh tomato base and a top layer of the Farmer's Market tomato (which is more herbaceous).


----------



## cmzaha (Mar 4, 2017)

Stacyspy said:


> WSP has both a fresh tomato and a Farmer's Market tomato. One of my people's favorite is bar with a fresh tomato base and a top layer of the Farmer's Market tomato (which is more herbaceous).


Wish it was a favorite at my market. My bacon soap sold faster than my tomato is selling. Think I just might make a layered BLT and see if it sells during the holidays just as a joke soap!! Since I all three fo's I guess I will go for it


----------



## Stacyspy (Mar 4, 2017)

cmzaha said:


> Wish it was a favorite at my market. My bacon soap sold faster than my tomato is selling. Think I just might make a layered BLT and see if it sells during the holidays just as a joke soap!! Since I all three fo's I guess I will go for it



I'd almost bet that BLT would be a good Father's Day scent... I know I'd buy it...lol


----------

